# [OFF] Prise terre sur un portable (Je vais mourir !)

## theniaky

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai une petite question concernant l'alimentation électrique des ordinateurs portables : certains sont reliés à la terre et d'autre pas... Si je me souviens bien, cela permet juste d'évacuer l'électricité statique. Est-ce réellement important ? Par exemple, je pars dans un endroit où il n'y a des prises terres que dans la cuisine et j'aimerais bien regarder mes films dans un autre endroit   :Razz:  J'ai un adapteur qui me permettrait de brancher mon pc à un prise plate dans une autre pièce : est-ce dangereux ou pas ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben personelllement, mon Dell n'a qu'une pris plate doc je ne pense pas que ça soit si important que ça, enfin, je reste sur la batterie en cas d'orage par contre.

----------

## yoyo

Cette "prise de terre" sur portable m'a toujours intrigué, sachant que dans la plupart des cas la prise côté portable (donc après le transfo) ne possède que deux connecteurs (+ et - puisque c'est normalement du courant continu).

Alors, est-ce que c'est le transfo qui gère les fuites de courants (et cela seulement côté prise murale   :Shocked:  ) ? Ou la vérité est-elle ailleurs ?

Enjoy !

----------

## kwenspc

ça dépend, il y a bien des portables qui ont 3 prises même en sortie de transfo --> le mien!  \o/  

(un dell inspiron 5100)

mais c'est vrai que je vois pas trop comment ils gèrent tout ça de manière générale...

----------

## theniaky

Ok... Donc en gros il n'y a aucun risque   :Smile:  C'est plutôt cool parce que je pars à l'étranger cet été pendant 2 mois, et ça aurait dommage d'être bloqué à cause de ça

----------

## yoyo

Attention, fais-toi le confirmer par un "pro" (ou quelqu'un qui est sûr de ce qu'il avance) !

Perso, je ne mettrais pas ma main en jeu sur ce coup !  :Wink: 

Mes 0.02 cents

----------

## kopp

A priori une terre est là pour proteger au cas où il y aurait des courant de fuites. La plupart des boîtiers sont en plastique donc ce n'est pas trop utile.

Ensuite, s'il y a effectivement que deux connecteurs en sortie du transfo, tu en as à peu près rien à faire de ta terre, elle ne sert que pour le transfo, qui au passage est aussi en plastique, donc isolé.

Moi je vote aussi aussi pour le fait de pouvoir le brancher sans t'occuper de la terre.

Après, j'ai beau être en école d'électricité.... j'ai peut-être tort  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

moi je vote pour !

il faut toujours rester en contact avec les énergies positives de la terre, man,

sinon : mauvais karma pour ton laptop, il risque d'être réincarné en client léger pour TSE

----------

## theniaky

MDR !

Bon ben je vous ferai signe dans quelques jours : si je suis très énervé et très pas content du tout, ça voudra dire que c'était pas une bonne idée du tout !

De toutes façons ça sera juste pour une journée en fait : après, là où je vais c'est des prises type anglaise et donc "avec terre". De plus, il n'y a que deux connecteurs sur mon transfo.

Heureusement que je fais des études en info et elec...   :Embarassed:  olala je suis vraiment un boulet   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

désole pour la forme ou les manques d'accents mais je suis avec links suite au couple infernal xor-server-1.1/nvidia-proprio mais là la situation est grave :

UNE PRISE DE TERRE EST LA POUR LA SECURITE DU BEOTIEN !!!!!!

: effacer un courant de fuite à travers un fils électrique plustôt qu'à travers un corps humain.

pourquoi des prise avec terre et des prise sans terre  ?

si vous regarder les symboles sur les équipements electriques, vous verrez parfois un carre dans un carre .

Cela veut dire que cet appareil est à double isolation et que par son principe de conception ,le fabricant garantie "lors d'un usage normal" que l'utilisateur n'est pas suceptible d'entrer en contact avec des pièces sous tension et au niveau du  transformateur d'alimentation il y a une stricte isolation entre le primaire et le secondaire. dans ces conditions il n'y a pas de fil de terre sur l'équipement. tout autre equipement sans double isolation DOIT etre relie a la "TERRE"

NE PAS RIGOLER avec l'elec :

un courant de 30 mA tue quelque soit la tension.

j'envoie car je tente un retour sous X : A+

Edit : correction d'accents , ponctuation etc.. ( enfin pour ce que je vois   :Embarassed:   )

si besoin on peut aussi parler du disjoncteur differentiel.

----------

## theniaky

euh... tu me files un vieux doute là... Que dois-je faire alors ?!?!? Pourquoi certains ordinateurs ont une simple prise plate ?

----------

## nemo13

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Pourquoi certains ordinateurs ont une simple prise plate ?

 

car il sont à double isolation symbolisée par un carré dans un carré.

Si tu t'en sers "normalement" tu n'es pas suceptible d'entrer en contact avec une pièce electrique sous tension.

Néanmoins personne ne pourra t'empêcher d'emporter ton portable dans ta baignoire!

un lien au hazard de goggle  appelec norme

pour les normes dans l'industrie :par exemple

faut pas flipper avec l'elec mais faut pas faire n'importe quoi.

A ta dispo :jlp

----------

## kopp

Soit parce qu'ils sont doublement isolés, soit parce que les constructeurs sont négligeants.

Enfin, toujours est-il, je ne sais pas si la batterie d'un ordinateur peut délivrer là puissance nécessaire pour que 30mA te traversent.

Et puis, un ordinateur ça tourne au maximum à 12V, donc sachant que la résistant du corps humain est normalement de l'ordre de quelques kilo Ohms, ça fait un courant inférieur à 12mA (pour 1kOhm donc bien moins en pratique.)

(Bon, à priori, pour la puissance il n'y aurait pas de souci hein... )

Donc est-ce bien nécessaire pour la protection des personnes d'avoir une terre sur son portable ? Sur le transfo je veux bien mais le portable...

Pour ce qui est des courants mortels, il faut voir que l'alternatif est beaucoup plus dangereux que le continu, pour les risques de fibrilations cardiaques. Par contre les brulures sont plus importantes en continu.

Enfin, le courant est si on prends une chiqnaude est en dessous de la limite pour laquelle les muscles se contractent, donc on retire encore sa main. Donc l'utilité de la terre sur le portable, je la remet en question. Surtout que quand tu n'est pas sur le transfo tu n'en n'as pas, et c'est quand même le but d'utilisation d'un portable.

Si on veut proteger l'utilisateur, il y a certainement une double isolation...

Effectivement, comme le dit némo13, il faut tout de même toujours faire attention. Pour avoir vu photos et vidéos des conséquences, je vous assure, j'ai pas envie d'essayer des conneries.

----------

## nemo13

Je ne suis pas formateur, ce n'est pas mon domaine de compétence ; allez faire un tour ICI

Au feeling j'ai l'impression qu'un bonne partie des personnes fréquentant ce forum est bac +qq chose , ou prépa , ou école d'ingé donc  l'élec celà devrait vous dire qq chose!

A+

----------

## blasserre

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> un courant de 30 mA tue quelque soit la tension.

 

tu n'y vas pas un peu fort là ? 

ok pour le secteur, mais pour la courant qui sort du transfo permets moi d'être un peu incrédule

----------

## theniaky

Ok merci pour ces précisions... au passage, je précise que je me prends de temps en temps des petites chataigne lorsque je rentre en contact avec ma souris... Ca m'arrive rarement heureusement mais j'aimerais tout de même savoir d'où ça vient   :Confused:  ! De plus, je suis généralement le seul à me choper sans cesse des décharges quand je sors de ma bagnole : ça n'a surement rien à voir avec le sujet du topic, mais je le signale au cas où...

----------

## geekounet

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Ok merci pour ces précisions... au passage, je précise que je me prends de temps en temps des petites chataigne lorsque je rentre en contact avec ma souris... Ca m'arrive rarement heureusement mais j'aimerais tout de même savoir d'où ça vient   ! De plus, je suis généralement le seul à me choper sans cesse des décharges quand je sors de ma bagnole : ça n'a surement rien à voir avec le sujet du topic, mais je le signale au cas où...

 

Ben ça il me semble que c'est simplement de l'electricité statique  :Very Happy:  Rien de dangereux donc, à la faible charge que c'est dans la vie courante  :Smile: 

Moi ça m'arrive quand je gratouille mes chats, surtout entre les oreilles ^^, ben ils apprécient pas trop eux  :Laughing: 

----------

## theniaky

Ok bon ben je vais tenter le coup... Quel sont les conseils alors ? y a-t-il une durée d'utilisation à ne pas dépasser pour etre certain de ne pas avoir de souci ?

Dernière petite question : la troisième "patte" sur les prises anglaise correspond bien à notre "terre" ?

----------

## nemo13

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> De plus, je suis généralement le seul à me choper sans cesse des décharges quand je sors de ma bagnole 

 

certaines personnes sont plus sensibles que d'autres à l'électricité statique.

les voitures sont un cas typique :

elles se chargent en roulant , les pneus sont isolant et le premier qui descent décharge la caisse.

solution 1) ne pas descendre le premier  :Wink: 

solution 2) mettre les espèces de tresses métalo-caoutchou qui pendouillent en touchant la route.

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Quel sont les conseils alors 

 

1) ton équipement à une broche de terre -------> tu branches sur une prise avec terre.

2) ton équipement est à double isolation (<=> classe II ) pas de prise avec terre

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> y a-t-il une durée d'utilisation à ne pas dépasser pour etre certain de ne pas avoir de souci ?  

 je ne comprend pas le sens de la phrase   :Embarassed: 

----------

## theniaky

Non : je parlais du cas où mon pc est à broche terre et je n'ai que des prise plate à disposition... donc à ton avis il faut éviter.

----------

## E11

Juste une réaction toute bête...

S'il y avait tant de risque, ça se saurait non ?!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused: 

Fin, je ne sais pas moi, mais quand je vois qu'on parle de portable apple qui prenne feu, après je me dis que s'il y avait un problème de ce coté là ça se saurait... 

Sans compter qu'il existe d'autres problèmes potentiels tout aussi important comme les batteries défectueuses,... 

Bref, je ne crois pas qu'avec un usage sain et un matos de qualité il y ai quoi s'inquièter... 

(évidement, je n'irai pas utilisé mon portable (branché à une prise) sous la pluie... mais bon ça je crois que toute personne sencé en est consiente...)

PS : Maintenant bon... Certes je regardes l'actualité pc sur de nombreux site environ tout les jours, mais je peux toujours être passé à côté de l'info...

----------

## yoyo

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *theniaky wrote:*   Ok merci pour ces précisions... au passage, je précise que je me prends de temps en temps des petites chataigne lorsque je rentre en contact avec ma souris... Ca m'arrive rarement heureusement mais j'aimerais tout de même savoir d'où ça vient   ! De plus, je suis généralement le seul à me choper sans cesse des décharges quand je sors de ma bagnole : ça n'a surement rien à voir avec le sujet du topic, mais je le signale au cas où... 
> 
> Ben ça il me semble que c'est simplement de l'electricité statique  Rien de dangereux donc

 Tout dépend de quoi on parle : fait ça à ta carte mère ou à ton cpu ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin, pour avoir pris quelques "chataignes" à différents voltages et différentes puissances je peux dire que le plus dangereux n'est pas forcément le 220V alternatif. Disons que celui-là tu es sûr de bien le sentir passer et de réagir rapidement et à moins d'un contact vraiment franc tes doigts ne restent pas longtemps en contact (à condition d'avoir de bons réflexes). Mais n'essayez surtout pas chez vous !! Je faisais pas trop le malin après coup ...

Le pire amha ce sont les courants comme ceux qui traversent les câbles d'allumage de moteur essence (courant carré continu de fort voltage, faible ampérage). Car là, même en tenant la gaine caoutchouc tu prends du "jus" mais tu ne le sens pas, il n'est pas douloureux. Mais au bout de quelques instants tu commences à ne pas te sentir très bien (heureusement sur les moteurs récents les bobines sont directement reliées aux bougies et donc ces câbles ont tendances à disparaître). C'est comme pour les gazs : le CO et le N2 me semblent plus dangereux que le gaz naturel (parfumé) car on ne les sent pas ce qui fait qu'ils peuvent nous tuer sans qu'on s'en rende compte.

Bref, pour revenir au sujet, ma tour est branchée sur une prise ne comportant pas de "terre" depuis quelques mois et je n'ai rencontré aucun problème (enfin faut dire aussi que mon clavier n'est pas posé sur le cpu et le gpu ...).

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> S'il y avait tant de risque, ça se saurait non ?!  

 

Je serais plutôt de ton avis aussi mais bon... Je me renseigne   :Smile: 

C'est dans ces moment là que je peux regretter de n'avoir pas mis plus cher dans mon pc pour avoir un centrino avec plus de batterie   :Sad: 

Pour le matos sain et de qualité, avec mon gericom je ne pense pas que ce soit la qualité première de mon portable   :Confused: 

----------

## Il turisto

Si je me souviens bien en dessous de 24 volts l'elec ne rentre pas dans le corps humain mais ici la terre limite sa protection au chargeur.

Je m'explique : dans un chargeur entre du courant alternatif et sort du courant continu.

Ce procédé est généralement un hashage par pont de diode.

bref si un courant de fuite se produit dans l'alim hop direct a la terre par la prise du meme nom.

Si ce courant est trop puissant il crame le fusible qui est dans l'alim ou carrement le pont de diode mais n'arrive jamais au pc.

Enfin ca c ce que je me souviens de mes cours de y'a longtemps.

Pour moi sur une alim la terre sert evidemment a proteger l'utilisateur mais du 220 volts. a la sortie de l'alim n'ayant plus 220 volts mais en general moins de 20 il n'y a plus de risques (cela reste theorique).

Les connecteur 3 broches cote pc sont pour les protables de bonne qualite (car on sais jamais) et de deux pour les portables dans l'accu se charge avec un courant un peu plus eleve (style 21 ou 22 volts car en surtension ca pourrait depasser les 24).

----------

## billiob

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Au feeling j'ai l'impression qu'un bonne partie des personnes fréquentant ce forum est bac +qq chose , ou prépa , ou école d'ingé donc  l'élec celà devrait vous dire qq chose!

 

J'veux bien t'étudier le champ éléctrique dans un plasma, mais dans un fil électrique ... sauf s'il est bien cylindrique, je n'en sais rien   :Wink: 

J'suis sûr que les polytechniciens sauront ça.

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> un courant de 30 mA tue quelque soit la tension.

 

Je confirme ça. On me l'a appris en 1ère S et je sais que le fait que ça ne dépende que très peu de la tension m'avait frappé (la résistance du corps humain varie selon la tension appliquée).

C'est d'ailleurs confirmé sur ton lien.

J'vais mourrir, je transpire de la main droite quand elle est sur la souris (heureusement, il a ViM   :Laughing:  )

----------

## bobobo

L'intensité et la tension sont directement liés. Donc dire qu'un courant de 30mA tue qqsoit la tension n'a pas de sens, si un courant de 30mA traverse un corps humain, c'est qu'il y a deja une tension suffisante pour permettre au courant de passer. Cependant il est vrai que la resistance du corps humain est plutot faible. Et aussi les degats dependent ou le courant passe, prendre du 220V dans le pied ne tue pas. Evidemment si le courant est pris par contact avec un portable, il risque de 'traverser' une bonne partie du corps avant de rejoindre le sol. Mais les coques des portables sont en plastique donc le risque est faible, de plus s'il y a une fuite de courant dans le portable, les composants auront probablement deja crammés.

----------

## genestyler

il est indeniable que la presence de la terre sur un apareil est lie a la securite envers les utilisateurs

il faut ensuite introduire la notion de regime de neutre ( http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9gime_de_neutre )

pour reprendre de fasçon simple :

```
En régime "TT" (Terre-Terre), le neutre est relié à la Terre côté source et, chez le particulier, on relie les masses locales à la Terre également
```

donc la terre entre en ligne de compte essentiellement dans le cas d'une utilisation d'apareil presentant comme caracteristique principale un batis en metal (seche linge , lazve linge , lave vesseille etc...)

dans le cas de notre portable (bon j'avoue que les cours de bts sont loins mais bon) le transformateurs joue egalement le role de transfo d'isolement (hum bon entre autre parce que on transforme du courant alternatif 220v en courant continue et filtre 12V (en gros un transfo c'est le transfo en lui meme , suivis d'un pont de diode pour transformer en courant continue et d'un condensateur pour le filtrage),mais aussi car les bobinages du transformateur sont separes (en regle generale))

je laisse de coter la solution de transformation altrnatif 220 -> 5 ou 12V alternatif a laquels il faut ensuite ajouter le pont de diode le filtrage et une ou deux bricoles en plus pour la regulation

enfin je pars du principe que le transfo se trouve hors de l'apareil, dans un boitier a pars, ce qui est tres souvent le cas enfin d'eviter un echauffement non judicieux hehe

seul un defaut d'isolement pourais metre en danger l'utilisateurs , mais je pense que d'une pars l'alim aura cramer avant :p et le fusible aura claquer aussi , sous condition que l'installation electrique sois protege par un disjoncteur diferentiel (http://perso.netpratique.fr/michel.martin47/electr/electricite/documents/neutre_terre_cc.htm )

voila , esperant avoir aporter quelques eclaircissements

P.S dsl pour les fautes , accents oubliers etc , je suis au taf en ce moment meme et vue qu'il est 4h du matin ...:p

----------

## kopp

J'ai un doute sur les bobinages séparés pour de tels transformateurs.... ces petits machins, ça sent l'auto-transformateur à plein nez !

----------

## nemo13

 *bobobo wrote:*   

>  Donc dire qu'un courant de 30mA tue qqsoit la tension n'a pas de sens.

 

Bonjour,

C'est un raccourci pour "essayer" de faire comprendre que le danger en élect c'est le courant et non la tension.

Dans mon métier je cotoie des " lignards " qui travaillent en TST ( 400 kV ) au potentiel.

Ils ne sont ni electrisés ni electrocuté car ils portent une combinaison totalement conductrice , le courant circule à l'exterieur de leur corps.

Et s'il faut chipoter : un courant ne circule pas car il y a une tension mais une difference de tension .

Cordialement :jlp

----------

## kopp

Tu as besoin d'une combinaison quand tu travailles au potentiel ? J'ai dû mal suivre mes cours moi....

Pourtant les piafs qui sont au potentiel, ils crament pas !

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> J'ai un doute sur les bobinages séparés pour de tels transformateurs.... ces petits machins, ça sent l'auto-transformateur à plein nez !

 

Les alims continue séparée sont souvent des alim à découpage , travaillant vers 500kHz ou plus .

La théorie des transfo montre que plus la fréquence est haute plus le transfo peut être compact.

tu as donc bien un transfo mais plus petit ---> d'où un petit machin   :Wink: 

A+

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pourtant les piafs qui sont au potentiel, ils crament pas !

 

1) les piaf ont l'intelligence de mettre les deux pattes sur le même fils.

2) le moment délicat des TST n'est pas la mise au potentiel mais le retour sur "terre" ; faut bien décharger le condensateur.

----------

## kopp

Effectivement, j'avais oublié la décharge...combustion spontanée risquée dans ces cas là. 

Sinon, je pense que les gars qui travaillent au potentiel ont aussi l'intelligence de ne toucher qu'un fil. De toutes mannière, en THT, les fils sont tellements espacés  que je ne voie pas comment ils en toucheraient deux  :Smile: 

Pour les transfo, la fréquence de découpage, elle est après le transfo. Le transfo lui travaille à la fréquence du réseau !

ça m'étonnerait qu'on ait d'abord un pont redresseur, puis un hacheur...

(Hum, heureusement que le sujet du topic c'est [OFF]  :Smile: )

----------

## Temet

(truc qui ne sert à rien)Si y en a qui survivent quand il prennent la foudre sur la gueule, bien que la foudre ait une tension de ouf (plusieurs dizaines de milliers de Volts), c'est parce qu'elle a une intensité de kéké ^^(/truc qui ne sert à rien)

Bon bah ... en fait, ici : http://www.ffm.fr/technique/meteorologie/le-temps/foudre/foudre.htm

On me dit que je raconte des conneries ... désolé o_O'

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Energie dégagée par l'éclair
> 
> On connaît aujourd'hui la puissance de la foudre: un courant de 30000 ampères correspondant à une tension de 100 millions de volts.
> ...

 

(NB: encore que le "correspondant" ne me plait pas trop ... ca dépend de la résistance du milieu tout ça)

----------

## kopp

Surtout parce qu'ils ont la chance que ça ne traverse pas de zone mortelle comme le cur. Néanmoins, en général ils sont gravement brûlé.

Ensuite, effectivement, le potentiel de la foudre est élevé, mais la puissance est aussi une limite. Mettons qu'il y ait 400kV, et une résistance du corps humain de 5kOhm : ça ferait un courant de 80 A, seulement ça fait une puissance de 32MW. Et là, c'est pas dit qu'il y ait autant de puissance déliverable !

EDIT :

Mouais, pour ton histoire de correspondant : la potentiel peut être fixé par la foudre, et dans ce cas là, effectivement, si la puissance est déterminée, on a un courant "correspondant".

Sinon ça remet en cause mon exemple numérique, ....

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pour les transfo, la fréquence de découpage, elle est après le transfo. Le transfo lui travaille à la fréquence du réseau !
> 
> ça m'étonnerait qu'on ait d'abord un pont redresseur, puis un hacheur...

 

soit donc étonné  :Laughing:  ; le calcul est simple 4 diodes  +oscillo coutent moins cher qu'un gros transfo   :Wink: 

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  De toutes mannière, en THT, les fils sont tellements espacés  que je ne voie pas comment ils en toucheraient deux

 

Considère l'air comme l'isolant d'un condensateur

toi comme une armature au "potentiel 0"

le fil electrique comme l'autre armature au potentien 400 kV

Qui veut calculer l'épaisseur minimale de la couche d'air pour qu'il n'y ait pas claquage de l'isolant , donc amorçage entre toi et le fil electrique ?

.............................

Dans les définitions de l'UTE 510 , on définit la DLV ( distance Limite de Voisinnage ) comme ci:

DLV=DT + DG + qq chose dont je me rappelle plus le nom

DT est la Distance de Tension ; elle varie selon la tension du conducteur électrique , des paramètre météo etc...

DG est la Distance de Garde ; c'est la marge de sécurité pour travailler l'esprit tranquille .

A 400 kV : DT=2 m ; DG=0.5 m  ; qq chose = 1,5 m d'où DLV = 4 m.

Pour un TST qui travaille avec tout un tas de matos bien encombrant , c'est chaud de tenir ces distances.

A+

EDIT : j'ai louché sur DLV et DMA ( Distance Minimale d'Approche )

----------

